# Your Favorite James Bond series songs



## adamshinoda (Feb 13, 2012)

These are mine:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGrptJTswNg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BAXBPHBHsE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba7udODvTQI&feature=related


----------



## Majorami (Feb 13, 2012)

They all suck minus the main theme.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 13, 2012)

Goldeneye.
*DA DUMPH*!


----------



## Clarky (Feb 13, 2012)

probably the theme from the spy who loved me, carly simon-nobody does it better, or chris cornell-you know my name. then again the living daylights by aha is awesome


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 13, 2012)

This.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii1tc493bZM

Oh well if that doesnt count, then it would be this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUOc0pwECgY


----------



## Domination (Feb 14, 2012)

Chris Cornell - You Know My Name
[yt]YnzgdBAKyJo[/yt]

Edit: Better quality version


----------



## mjax (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2012)

What, no love for Paul McCartney?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7wSQ0rvdig
(The actual song and credits sequence begins at around 0:20)


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 14, 2012)

This is something off topic, but I just revisited some Bond movies from 60s, 70s and early 80s and I feel something weird. Most of the driving scenes or skiing scenes with the actors in front of the background, the background always looks... well, unnaturally, it's always dimmer than the actors. Seems like the actors are actually acting in front of a projector screen?
If not, then it should be shooting techniques were suck back then.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 14, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Goldeneye.
> *DA DUMPH*!



Actually the theme song to Goldeneye is "Goldeneye" by Tina Turner. YES I KNOW MY JAMES BOND VERY WELL THANK YOU VERY MUCH.

I usually don't say I'm an expert on many things but James Bond is one of the them (the movies, at least). My favorites would have to be...



Spoiler



[yt]Fp4CR2HcHLQ[/yt]

(Also the highest reaching Bond song for the billboard charts, reaching #1, with Live and Let Die reaching #2 for second place).

[yt]XgFtQPgHyek[/yt]

As much as I dislike Coldplay they had a decent cover of this too.

[yt]gEVfM1XNDWQ[/yt]

Also my favorite Bond film.

[yt]nxAm8Y1w6BI[/yt]

Haters gonna hate but I like Chris Cornell/Audioslave and Casino Royale was good.





adamshinoda said:


> This is something off topic, but I just revisited some Bond movies from 60s, 70s and early 80s and I feel something weird. Most of the driving scenes or skiing scenes with the actors in front of the background, the background always looks... well, unnaturally, it's always dimmer than the actors. Seems like the actors are actually acting in front of a projector screen?
> If not, then it should be shooting techniques were suck back then.



They probably used a green screen or projector. Another side note, it's also a lot harder for actors to, you know, act if they're focusing on driving a car, especially at high speeds and such. Generally the cars are towed by a lead car, but that's not for action scenes.

The Steadicam also launched in 1976 and basically having an effective car chase sequences in the way they filmed it would be a wobbly mess. It's why if you ever see like "beauty shots" of locales for movies before then they're all wobbly, yet when you watch anything on Discovery Channel nowadays it's smooth.

Nowadays with special effects it's a lot less noticeable than back then and yes, it's a cheesy effect, but it works and they'll cut to an actual chase scene now and then.


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They probably used a green screen or projector. Another side note, it's also a lot harder for actors to, you know, act if they're focusing on driving a car, especially at high speeds and such. Generally the cars are towed by a lead car, but that's not for action scenes.
> 
> The Steadicam also launched in 1976 and basically having an effective car chase sequences in the way they filmed it would be a wobbly mess. It's why if you ever see like "beauty shots" of locales for movies before then they're all wobbly, yet when you watch anything on Discovery Channel nowadays it's smooth.
> 
> Nowadays with special effects it's a lot less noticeable than back then and yes, it's a cheesy effect, but it works and they'll cut to an actual chase scene now and then.



Like this one, you can tell it's apparently a rear projection. Man, the first time watching this scene, I laughed to hard because sometimes the car chasing Bond gets even bigger than his. Still a good car chase scene though.


Back to main topic.


Spoiler










James Bond theme is way more fuckin cool when it combines with Pierce Brosnan gun barrel sequence


----------



## Rob3rr (Feb 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> What, no love for Paul McCartney?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=A7wSQ0rvdig
> (The actual song and credits sequence begins at around 0:20)



This is the best Bond theme without a doubt. I love the way it starts out quiet and then suddenly bursts into the music.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oenIY_EksGw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWVbVT3igdw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lEldWWjyyo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT0x7QiJI1g

So he strikes.... like thunderbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllll LOL


----------



## Depravo (Jun 9, 2012)

Ringo Starr's version of Goldfinger. They didn't use it in the movie because... well, I'll let him tell you. Take it away Ringo -


----------



## Terenigma (Jun 9, 2012)

The classic tune and easily the best altho if you goto Goto 3:34 and listen to this then i challange you to find a better version of the classic bond theme.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUIbrDszBNg&feature=related


----------

